# Kel-Tec opinions



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Looking for your opinions on Kel-Tec pistols. My book shows a P-3AT .380 at 7.3 oz. Is this possible or is this a typo.? Some have said these are very reliable guns. What do you think about Kel-Tec quality in general? Thanks.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wish I had personal experience but I don't. I have heard that they are very reliable guns & well built for the money though, specifically the folding carbines.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Have the p3at. It is the only gun I can stand to carry because it is so thin and light. I have put maybe 250 rds through it with zero issues. One thing I did do was filed down the mag release. I wear the gun with a inside the waistband popup holster, and the release would occasionally get pressed causing the mag to fall out when taken from the holster. It's a nice carry gun.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I've got the PF-9, billed as the lightest and thinnest 9 made. It weighs in at about 12 oz unloaded. P3AT and PF-9 are good pistols for the money, and come with a lifetime warranty. Their customer service is said to be very good and responsive. Though it is usually uneccessary, I would recommend you do a "fluff-n-buff" as described on the Keltec Owner's Group website: http://www.ktog.org/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl The reason Keltec can offer a pistol for the prices they do, is that they are not finished to the level of the high dollar brands. On mine for example, I filed along the joint where the left and right sides of the frame was molded (mold flash). I also filed the corner tip of the trigger to make it more comfortable to me, and polished the barrel including the feed ramp. All of this and more is described in the fnb link on the KTOG website. Doing this gets you well acquainted with the workings of your pistol also. Before anyone says that a pistol that needs a fluff-n-buff is junk, I have seen fluff-n-buff directions for 1911s as well. The fluff-n-buff is essentially used to shorten the break-in cycle of your pistol. If Keltec's were junk, Ruger wouldn't have copied the P3AT and PF-9 (at a higher price point).


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i did a little compairison a few years ago. i no longer own the ruger, but the kel-tec gets carry almost everyday im wearing shorts.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=108878


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm afraid to google: "fluff-n-buff", might be illegal in most states.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Ken G said:


> I'm afraid to google: "fluff-n-buff", might be illegal in most states.


Sometimes you just have to go out on the wild side...


----------



## Bemen (May 24, 2010)

I have had a couple of good experiences with Keltec in the past. I have personally never used that model. I am currently been test carrying the walther pps which has nice size but is very uncomfortable to shoot.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a P-11. No issues with it. Like many guns, a couple boxes of ammo to break it in and all is good.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a p11 as well. Goes bang every time I pull the trigger. I do only keep 7 rounds in the 10 round mag for long term storage. First magazine I had bulged a bit after sitting with ten rounds in it for a long time (3-4 months) causing the magazine to be a little slow to drop out during mag change. I "refitted" the magazine using two encyclopedias and a table top, getting it back to original dimensions. I tried only keeping7-8 rounds in it for long term storage/carry and have had no problems since. At the range I load ten and shoot ten. For carry and storage I only load 8 then the first one goes into chamber leaving only seven in the mag.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I held a friend's Kel-Tec P11 in my hands once. 9mm - and big enough to grasp - but it is no tiny pistol. Those tiny pistols need more practice - just to draw - without dropping them. The P-3AT has been written about in a lot of magazine articles. It was a really popular small pistol until the tiny Ruger stole the show. The Ruger is a close copy of the Kel-Tec P-3AT's design. If you buy one of those tiny ones - practice pulling it out of the holster (unloaded) as much as you can until you get used to "the Draw". Good Luck!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> I held a friend's Kel-Tec P11 in my hands once. 9mm - and big enough to grasp - but it is no tiny pistol. Those tiny pistols need more practice - just to draw - without dropping them. The P-3AT has been written about in a lot of magazine articles. It was a really popular small pistol until the tiny Ruger stole the show. The Ruger is a close copy of the Kel-Tec P-3AT's design. If you buy one of those tiny ones - practice pulling it out of the holster (unloaded) as much as you can until you get used to "the Draw". Good Luck!


 I handled the Ruger once and it was odd to handle, so I see what you mean.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> I handled the Ruger once and it was odd to handle, so I see what you mean.


 You know that you really want another Revolver, right?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> You know that you really want another Revolver, right?


 Yep! Your right, but I had to carry that LCR in my pocket the other night for protection from a guy I chewed out at work. He was quitting and let it be known that he had a .380 in his car. Even though the little LCR is nice to carry, it made a big bulge in my pants and I was concerned that it might get noticed or fall out while I was working.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Yep! Your right, but I had to carry that LCR in my pocket the other night for protection from a guy I chewed out at work. He was quitting and let it be known that he had a .380 in his car. Even though the little LCR is nice to carry, it made a big bulge in my pants and I was concerned that it might get noticed or fall out while I was working.


That's a Threat. I think you can call the Police on that.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> That's a Threat. I think you can call the Police on that.


 Happy to say that he is gone now. He was a lazy bum and the whole shift hated his guts. The new owners don't allow guns on the property and most people have CCW's, including the foreman and we all have guns in our cars, so we have to be careful. It was a sticky situation for a few days but I think the guy figured somebody would shoot him if he did anything stupid. I was taught never to trust an auto pistol buy my family growing up, but considering the light weight and super small size of these new .380's, they my be the best option in some cases. I'm also considering a high capacity auto in 9mm or .40 in case it all hits the fan sometime in the future.


----------



## arrowsnflies (Jun 8, 2011)

Awhile back I was looking for a tiny carry gun. Looked at the LCP and the P3AT and am lucky enough to have friends with both and was able to shoot each. I preferred the Kel-Tec to the Ruger. Fit and finish wasn't as nice but the trigger felt better and I was way more accurate with the P3AT. He did do the fluff n buff per the KTOG instructions though while the Ruger was untouched. Then I made the mistake of shooting this guy's Kahr PM9. I no longer want a 380. Saving up for a CM9 (cheaper version of the PM). More expensive than the little 380s but much nicer gun and I have way more confidence in a 9mm over the 380. That's getting off topic. I really liked the Kel-Tec for what it was and was impressed. I have another friend who had an early model P11 that was nothing but trouble. He sold it cheap to another friend who took the issues up with Kel-Tec. They had him send it to them, they reworked it and returned it in great working order. Great customer service from a US company. I wouldn't hesitate to buy any of their products. I really want the SUB-2000. Those look so cool, way better than a hi-point anyway.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

You said it all, Kahr PM9 in my opinion it is the best of the super small concealed carry guns. The CW is fine but you will always wish you spent more and bought the PM. IMHO


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Bought a new P11 a few years back, a very disappointing experience. Would never buy a new, or maybe even a used product again. I rate Kel-Tec as the pistols you pass over after the high points in the gun shop. Yes I can say I've had samples of both over the years. Go Bersa, or Rossi for a affordable cc weapon IMHO.


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

i would go with something like a LC9 or LCP. i think the quality is a little better.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

I had a keltec 9mm i think p13. It was junk. Kept breaking the trigger spring. The no safety thing is an issue also, its load pull the trigger and go. If carrying as a concled or homedefense risk of hitting trigger and going off. Yes it does have a heavy trigger pull so it doesnt do this, but its your life your playing with.. There small hard to handle with big hands, after a day of shooting your hand gets soar from the slide hitting the web in between your thumb annd forefinger. Until very recently couldnt get parts other then through them, now some outdoor catalogs are starting to put clips for sale. Just buy something better then a keltec. And stay away from high point arms also their junk to. Get some steel in your hand not plastic. Hope this helps.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Canoerower said:


> I had a keltec 9mm i think p13. It was junk. Kept breaking the trigger spring. The no safety thing is an issue also, its load pull the trigger and go. If carrying as a concled or homedefense risk of hitting trigger and going off. Yes it does have a heavy trigger pull so it doesnt do this, but its your life your playing with.. There small hard to handle with big hands, after a day of shooting your hand gets soar from the slide hitting the web in between your thumb annd forefinger. Until very recently couldnt get parts other then through them, now some outdoor catalogs are starting to put clips for sale. Just buy something better then a keltec. And stay away from high point arms also their junk to. Get some steel in your hand not plastic. Hope this helps.


Not going to change canoe's mind...too late for that, but, most of the folks on the CCW sites want pistols without external safeties. The P-11 and PF-9 have a heavier trigger pull than a Glock, which I believe makes them safer (google "Glock leg"), and, Glock's are probably the #1 choice in Police Depts around the country. Many of the subcompact 380s and 9s are not considered range guns. You shoot them to check reliability and become (and stay) proficient with them, but you don't run thousands of rounds thru them. I 've bought "magazines" for the PF-9 thru my local gun store for several years. Some other parts can be had for free, depending, from Keltec. Other parts I've ordered from Keltec have come in the mail in just a couple days. Keltec has a lifetime warrantee. If one chooses not to use that service, oh well. How many companies have a lifetime warrantee these days. I know that Springfield Armory also has a lifetime warrantee, of which I have taken advantage of to get my 1911 SA Loaded repaired (which is 3 times more expensive as the Keltec). By the way, the SA has a stainless steel slide _and _frame. There are many fine polymer pistols on the market. Just saying...


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

i love my plr-16 . cant go wrong with keltec ,lifetime warranty and made in the usa.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

didnt know they had a lifetime warrenty, i bought it from my wifes uncle. but oh well i got more outta it then i put in when i sold it. Thanks for the reply though. And didnt mean the whole gun was polymer i knew the slide was. Also i was wrong bout the make but it was their 9mm carry gun.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Canoerower said:


> didnt know they had a lifetime warrenty, i bought it from my wifes uncle. but oh well i got more outta it then i put in when i sold it. Thanks for the reply though. And didnt mean the whole gun was polymer i knew the slide was. Also i was wrong bout the make but it was their 9mm carry gun.


I didn't mean to come off as an a hole. Usually, when someone says something is junk their mind is made up. If you get burned on a product you usually don't buy it again... doesn't matter if it is one of the most popular, expensive, or whatever. I haven't been burned on the Keltec...yet.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Workdog said:


> The P-11 and PF-9 have a heavier trigger pull than a Glock, which I believe makes them safer (google "Glock leg")


whoaaaaa, hold the firing squad on me Glocks there chair force (lol) lets not go blaming the weapon for some IDIOT trying to holster it with his finger on the trigger. thats like blaming the Grady when you pull a skunk-O-roo


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

ezbite said:


> whoaaaaa, hold the firing squad on me Glocks there chair force (lol) lets not go blaming the weapon for some IDIOT trying to holster it with his finger on the trigger. thats like blaming the Grady when you pull a skunk-O-roo


2nd of all, when have you ever heard me pulling a skunkeroo...

1st of all, what did I say that was inaccurate? I said that Glocks were probably the most used pistol by police depts (which is why I compared the Keltec to the Glock... doesn't _everyone _compare their toy to the Glock?). I tried to state that the heavier trigger pull of the PF-9 and P-11 is a safety feature. For some reason there are a LOT of idiots with Glocks (a BING search of "Glock leg" turns up 932,000 hits). It appears that Keltec users make better use of that one other safety than Glock users (the safety that resides between ones ears). 


P.S. I'm toying with ya Tom...like a cat with a mouse. Matter of fact I happen to have one of dem der G Locks (a G17) (but I don't think I'm going to be carrying it anytime soon... heheheh).


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

then you should sell it to somebody that will,,, hint hint:S:S:S


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Found this one when I googled glock leg. Surprisingly calm.


----------

